# Learning pedigrees/breeding



## Toster (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello all,

Having owned one Vizsla in the past, my wife and I are looking to get another (possibly two). Chester was a good hunter, and great companion but we had to put him down about a year and a half ago. I did not do any of the hunt tests, or field trials or anything like that with him. But none the less he was great in the field. Now that we know more about the breed, and have a better understanding of them we have thought about doing some hunt test, obedience, and or maybe some conformation/showing. 

With me coming from a purebred cattle operation, I know how important the pedigrees and breeding are in the ring as well as if we were to look in to breeding or building from this new pup(s). Where does one start in learning about the pedigrees, and what is good breeding in the Vizsla indestry. I understand some of the abbreviations and acronyms used, but it seems like in any livestock industry there are some “big names” and “trends” that breeders are looking for and seemingly make the animal more desirable.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

The best nswer that I have for you is...it depends. What are you wanting to do with your dog? Are you interested in showing, field trials, both, neither. Where are you located and how far are you willing to travel to get your pup?

"Now that we know more about the breed, and have a better understanding of them we have thought about doing some hunt test, obedience, and or maybe some conformation/showing[/color]." There are some really great breeders that have true dual dogs, with titles both in the ring and in the field. Follow the tips concerning reputable breeders, know what you are looking for and don't settle for the cute puppy that is available right now rather than waiting for the breeding that you really want.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/dont-support-backyard-breed.html

Toster,
Hope this helps. I would look up the local Vizsla club and contact them. They usually have a "breed" consultant, one who can help prospective buyers find quality breeders that produce the type of dog you are looking for.

Good luck with the research. Take your time and ask lots of questions.

Try and meet both the bitch and sire before you commit. See what their temperments are and don't just read pedigrees.

Hope that helps.
RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/dont-support-backyard-breed.html
> 
> Toster,
> Hope this helps. I would look up the local Vizsla club and contact them. They usually have a "breed" consultant, one who can help prospective buyers find quality breeders that produce the type of dog you are looking for.
> ...



That to me was the key. All the other stuff is important, but what do mum and dad look and act like. That's how we determined we wanted Ozkar. He was most like his daddy and that was the traits we most desired. We did of course do due diligence on the breeder and the lines first. Then made the decision based on the sire and dam. 

Dixiesmom makes a great point. That is, these days Vizslas are looked at differently. Previously, one bred them for a specific purpose. But these days, there appears to be more versatility with the V than ever. Here in Oz we also have Vizslas who are double and triple genre champions. So agility, conformation and trials. They truly are the Versatile dog. I am sure that if we have that here in little old Oz, you guys would have loads of dogs who have done that and as such would have reasonable access to offspring.


----------



## Toster (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks.

I have been working with a local club, and of course breeders in the club have puppies for sale. I just want to make sure they are good crossings. Again from my cattle days, it was nothing to go to Montana, Canada or PA to get new genetics. Being located in central Nebraska there is a ton of Rebel Rouser mating’s. Nothing against that line, but I am not a fan of line breeding or same sire on top and bottom crosses.

Also, is the more “blocky” head or the “darker red” color seem to be current trend?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Also, is the more “blocky” head or the “darker red” color seem to be current trend?


Toster,

There are both "camps" currently here on the West Coast. The dogs were getting darker and darker over the last decade. Now the trend seems to be heading back towards a, I think it's called, "lightly-toasted bread" color.

In England a very block head looking Vizsla "Yogi" won best of show last year. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/crufts-winning-vizsa-vs-westminster.html

Welcome to your upcoming red bird dog addiction.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We did extensive research - looked at pictures on the net ;D. 
It will not matter to the dog you choose. The parents are the tell tale sign. We asked for a girl but changed to a boy because the sire looked strong and stubborn a true "block head" looking dog and not many wanted the boys (I love that kind of challenge).


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

There is this little, minor thing that Sophie has that I want my future Vizslas to have - Futaki Horns : Sophie has three of them. It is silly, but now that I know the story behind them, I can't get it out of my head. Here is more info on them: http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/futaki.htm


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Interestingly some Weims have those horns also (googled it). 
Have not seen them on our V, though.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Neither of my two have them either.  

But Ozkar has a cow lick running down the back of his neck. Does that count?


----------



## Toster (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, Talked to a breeder more tonight. They have a litter out of "Diamond" TouchDown Kid. http://www.lundysvizslas.com/Diamond.html A little lighter color than I like, but looks like quite a few titles.

Suliko, my last Vizsla had the Futaki Horns. I always thought they were some type of skin tag. I never really knew what they were. Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Our Vizslas down south here tend to be a lot different in colour than your lot up north. We do get variation from lighter to darker, but ours tend to be more red or gold than the brown which appears in some of those pics. It could be the pic colouring, but that's what it looks like from the pics.


----------

